# What is this? "Background monitoring required"



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just went online for the first time in a few weeks. Below message imm. popped up. Click OK. The message goes way. No chance to "enroll". Try to go online. Can't. Message pops up again. No way to enroll. Wait a few minutes. Message is gone. Able to go online. Whaaaat?


----------



## fightlike2hockeysticks (Feb 13, 2021)

i think it should be illegal for any compay to require background checks that couldnt pass their own

and i mean if you a drug dealing murderous rapist felon and you cant get a job at 1970s wages liike $3 an hour i mean where are you supposed to work?

partitions in cabs are NOT to protect rider from driver either

jus sayin

ive hd app not let ya go online then a few minutes later it does

"tech" company

my apps basically only on to document requests anyway so i dont sweat it
70 hours a week just to be online might take 1-3 rides, will accept cancel a few fors shees and giggles but it just a game to play for the most part

if youre concerned look into another phone and a burner driver account they not that hard to set up and you have a back up


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> Just went online for the first time in a few weeks. Below message imm. popped up. Click OK. The message goes way. No chance to "enroll". Try to go online. Can't. Message pops up again. No way to enroll. Wait a few minutes. Message is gone. Able to go online. Whaaaat?
> 
> View attachment 563495


It's almost like they were recognizing you as a new driver. Were you put in timeout for any reason?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

No. They haven't caught up with me yet.

;>


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Just went online for the first time in a few weeks. Below message imm. popped up. Click OK. The message goes way. No chance to "enroll". Try to go online. Can't. Message pops up again. No way to enroll. Wait a few minutes. Message is gone. Able to go online. Whaaaat?
> 
> View attachment 563495


Click on envelope. You have 2 messages and one should be for you to follow up.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Click on envelope. You have 2 messages and one should be for you to follow up.


Good spotting. As it happens I did check those messages and there was nothing. A note about a new way to navigate and something so trivial I already forgot.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Good spotting. As it happens I did check those messages and there was nothing. A note about a new way to navigate and something so trivial I already forgot.


After taking a long break from Lyft, I did start driving for Lyft Yesterday. I got the same messages. After attempting 3 times to get on line, there was an asking for my consent pop up. I gave my consent and App allowed me to drive. 
The day before yesterday, I did contact to Lyft support explaining my background check on Uber has been pending over 3 months due to not releasing records from County Court. Lyft support said to not worry and he/she will submit this trouble to upper management and it will be resolved within 2 days normally. Seems Lyft knows this issue and allows drivers to drive while pending. 
Please try it. Lyft support is better than Uber.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

That makes a degree of sense. Somehow in fumbling with the interface I may have consented without knowing.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Just went online for the first time in a few weeks. Below message imm. popped up. Click OK. The message goes way. No chance to "enroll". Try to go online. Can't. Message pops up again. No way to enroll. Wait a few minutes. Message is gone. Able to go online. Whaaaat?
> 
> View attachment 563495


TRASH

These apps are third world garbage.

Always expect faIlure.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> TRASH
> 
> These apps are third world garbage.
> 
> Always expect faIlure.


All the good apps are made in india .
Its a required class for students in india


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> All the good apps are made in india .
> Its a required class for students in india


So these apps were made in
ZIMBABWE?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> So these apps were made in
> ZIMBABWE?


https://www.google.com/maps/place/I...0xd78c4fa1854213a6!8m2!3d20.593684!4d78.96288


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> https://www.google.com/maps/place/I...0xd78c4fa1854213a6!8m2!3d20.593684!4d78.96288


You said GOOD aps were made in India.

I use apps all over the world.

These are not close to good.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> You said GOOD aps were made in India.
> 
> I use apps all over the world.
> 
> These are not close to good


All i can say is . Where ever Uber and Lyft App were made.
They were not made correctly .


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

i got the same message yesterday...went into mail opened it and then it disappeared


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Lyft must think I’m a new driver, I got that same message hit OK got it like three times closed out my app and re-opened it and it was gone but now there’s all kinds of tutorials and crap I have to watch before I can go online. I haven’t driven for Lyft in almost a year, I refuse to put people in my car yet


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah. Those are two different things, in case you didn't know. The tutorial requirements were probably added since you last drove. The background monitoring messages seems to be a spurious/bug thingamajig. 

(I can't believe it. The speller accepted "thingamajig" on first try)


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

A little interwebs research shows this is Lyft's new background check system, apparently they are running random background checks on a daily basis


----------

